
Found at the Scene in Manchester: A Detonator, Shrapnel and a Battery - dberhane
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/05/24/world/europe/manchester-arena-bomb-materials-photos.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=b-lede-package-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
dberhane
I am surprised that the US media got all these details so early in the
investigation and I could not any references to this in the British Media
about it yet. There is a concern in the UK that US officials are leaking more
detailed information as reported in the Guardian:
[https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/may/24/us-
officials...](https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/may/24/us-officials-
leak-more-manchester-details-hours-after-uk-rebuke)

~~~
k-mcgrady
I was watching as it unfolded and the US media was a step ahead on reporting
almost everything. Apparently the British Home Secretary was none too happy
about it as you said (I'm guessing the UK shares details as they happen with
their US counterparts who were then leaking to the press).

~~~
sofaofthedamned
This is not going to help the FVEY partnership if this shit carries on. I'm
not a fan of the dismantling of our rights via CESG/GCHQ/NSA etc, but what
good comes of the Americans leaking shit to the press?

